# Neuer PC / Ansätze



## Arosk (22. September 2011)

Die Zeit ist mal wieder gekommen... ich brauch einen neuen PC 


Der Grund ist Battlefield 3, ein verständlicher würde ich sagen.

Kurz und knapp... vom aktuellen PC behalte ich die Festplatte WD BC 750GB (noch 3 Jahre Garantie), das Gehäuse natürlich (Midcase), das Netzteil 500 Watt BeQuiet und das DVD-Laufwerk LG Eirgendwas.

Budget: hab ich so 900 &#8364; angesetzt.

Was ich will: Gaming Power, Lautstärke nicht ganz so wichtig (Ich will nur keinen Rasenmäher im Wohnzimmer haben)

Da ich die oben genannten Teile behalte fallen schonmal knapp 200-250 Euro für Neuanschaffung weg die dafür in mehr Hardware gesteckt werden können.

Da ich in letzter Zeit den Markt kaum verfolgt hab, hab ich absolut keine Ahnung was ich reinpacken soll, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar Ansätze liefern.

Achja und ich möchte aufjedenfall 8 GB RAM drin haben 

Aktueller Stand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlecool (22. September 2011)

Kann ja jetz die Standart antwort geben 

i5-2500k oder i7-2600k					165&#8364;/237&#8364;		i7 wird vorallem von BF genutzt 
ASUS P8Z86-V Pro						114&#8364;
Corsair Venegeance 8GB 1600mhz			39&#8364;	
Schöner Noctua oder Prolimatech Kühler	~	50&#8364;
SSD OCZ Agility 120GB SATA 6Gb/s			133&#8364;
Palit Geforce GTX570 Sonic				240&#8364;			Sowieso BF

813&#8364; geh mal auf 850&#8364; hoch.


Mobo kann man sicher auch noch was schöneres holen wie des GENE etc.



Hast du aber noch Zeit auf Sandy E zu warten? ggf dann Sandy E holen oder Sandy wird auch Billiger
GGF auch der i7-2700K der kommt ja jetz dann


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2011)

Wenn kommt der den raus? Hab noch bissel Zeit ^^


----------



## Littlecool (22. September 2011)

Sandy E? Irgwann ende 11 oder anfang 2012 

Der i7-2700k müsste jetzt dann rauskommen..... ggf sogar vor BF3


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2011)

Dann werde ich mal schauen^^


----------



## Dagonzo (22. September 2011)

Die 100Mhz lohnen sich nicht wirklich bei dem 2700K zudem soll er preislich nicht den 2600K ersetzen sondern teurer sein. Der 2600K soll im Preis aber auch nicht fallen. Tests gibt es wohl noch nicht, aber man vermutet das der 2700K besser übertaktbar sein soll, weil Intel da die besten CPU´s selektiert hat. So gesehen würde es sich lohnen, wenn man übertakten will. Wenn nicht, sollte man lieber den 2600K nehmen.


----------



## Littlecool (22. September 2011)

Dann kauf gleich einen wenn der 2600k nicht fallen soll.


----------



## Klos1 (22. September 2011)

Ich würde nen 2500er kaufen. Der hat ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Da ist soviel CPU-Power vorhanden, dass es für die nächsten Jahre locker reicht.
Sogar mein 9550er reicht aktuell noch für jedes Spiel. Den Aufpreis zum 2600k, nur wegen SMT würde ich nicht zahlen wollen, außer man hantiert mit den nötigen Anwendungen. Spiele
gehören da sowas von garnicht dazu. Und Sandy Bridge E ist für einen Zocker-Rechner einfach nur noch gesponnen. Den braucht kein Mensch zum spielen. Der schlägt in die gleiche Kerbe, wie einst
der Bloomfield. Also eher was für professionelle Anwendungen, aber bestimmt keine CPU, die man sich zum zocken kauft. Außer man schmeißt sein Geld gern zum Fenster raus. Wenn, dann würde
ich auf Ivy-Bridge warten. Der wäre schon eher interessant, für einen Spieler. Aber das dauert noch bis irgendwann 2012.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich ne 560 TI nehmen. Der Aufpreis zur GTX 570 ist in meinen Augen für die geringe Mehrleistung zu hoch. Vor allem, wenn die GTX 570 auch nen vernünftigen Lüfter haben soll.
Lieber jetzt ne 560 TI kaufen, die für BF3 auch locker reicht und dafür dann wieder etwas früher ne neue kaufen. Ob 570 oder 560 TI, in spätestens einem Jahr sind eh beide wieder um Längen überholt.

Deswegen würde ich mir folgendes holen:

Intel 2500 oder 2500k
GTX 560 TI
8 GB Ram
passendes Board von Gigabyte oder MSI

Mehr braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht auszugeben, um gut zocken zu können. Die restliche Kohle würde ich lieber in die Urlaubskasse legen, als sie Intel für ne Sandy-Bridge E in den
Allerwertesten zu blasen, für einen Prozessor, den ein Normal-Anwender schlicht und ergreifend nicht braucht.

Aber das ist nur meine Sicht der Dinge. Kann ja jeder mit seiner Kohle machen, was er möchte.


----------



## Arosk (23. September 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich ne 560 TI nehmen. Der Aufpreis zur GTX 570 ist in meinen Augen für die geringe Mehrleistung zu hoch. Vor allem, wenn die GTX 570 auch nen vernünftigen Lüfter haben soll.
> Lieber jetzt ne 560 TI kaufen, die für BF3 auch locker reicht und dafür dann wieder etwas früher ne neue kaufen. Ob 570 oder 560 TI, in spätestens einem Jahr sind eh beide wieder um Längen überholt.



[font="purista-web-2, Arial, sans-serif"]*EMPFOHLENE SYSTEMANFORDERUNGEN*
BETRIEBSSYSTEM: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
PROZESSOR: QUAD CORE CPU
RAM: 4 GB
FESTPLATTE: 20 GB
GRAFIKKARTE: DIRECTX 11-KOMPATIBEL MIT 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 ODER ATI RADEON 6950)
SOUNDKARTE: DIRECTX-KOMPATIBEL
TASTATUR UND MAUS
DVD-ROM-LAUFWERK[/font]
[font="purista-web-2, Arial, sans-serif"]
Würde schon ein bisschen buffer haben und 800-900 Euro sind NP[/font]
[font="purista-web-2, Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="purista-web-2, Arial, sans-serif"]Ich könnte auch warten und meine 5850 weiter benutzen und schauen was in nächster Zeit kommt.[/font][font="purista-web-2, Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="purista-web-2, Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="purista-web-2, Arial, sans-serif"]Theoretisch hab ich ein Budget von 1200 Euro, aber das ist viel zu übertrieben... aber was gönnen will ich mir trotzdem schon, solange das P/L nicht zu extrem ausbricht.[/font]


----------



## Klos1 (23. September 2011)

Also, wie gesagt: ein 2500er Intel reicht schon mal locker mehrere Jahre zum zocken. Ich denke, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren. Wenn überhaupt, dann gäbe es meiner Meinung nach nur die Grafikkarte zu überdenken.
Aber ich bleib bei meiner Meinung. Lieber jetzt ne GTX 560 TI OC für ca. 180 Euro kaufen und dafür in einem Jahr wiederum irgendetwas im gehobenen Bereich von Kepler, als 260-300 Euro für ne GTX 570 zu zahlen.
Bei guten Lüfter sind wir eher in der Nähe von 300 Euro. In einem Jahr gibt es vielleicht Spiele, die von 2 GB Ram profitieren, dann wärste mit der GTX 570 auch wieder aufgeschmissen. Wenn größer als die GTX 560 TI, dann würde ich
zur 6970 von ATI tendieren.

Edit: dann versuch doch BF3 mit deiner jetzigen 5850 zu spielen. Wenn es einigermaßen passt, dann warte auf Kepler und hol da eine.


----------



## Arosk (23. September 2011)

Noch was kurzes: CPU Lüfter? Boxed oder welchen kann man aktuell empfehlen?


----------



## Klos1 (23. September 2011)

Ich bin da derzeit nicht so informiert. Boxed würd ich niemals nehmen. Vorausgesetzt, du trägst den Rechner nicht immer in der Gegend herum, würde ich nen Tower nehmen. Mugen 2 ist top. Den kenne ich.
Mugen 3 soll auch passen. Noctua ist sowieso bombig, aber halt auch scheißteuer. Und EKL hat auch gute Lüfter.


----------



## Arosk (23. September 2011)

[bild entfernt]


So siehts bis jetzt aus.

Updated #1 60 GB SSD reichen mir völlig, da kommt eh nur Windows drauf 

Unterschied zwischen Sata-300 und Sata-600 bei einer SSD irgendwie spürbar?


----------



## Klos1 (23. September 2011)

Was das Mobo betrifft habe ich bisher nur Gutes von folgendem gehört:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/information/page.html?articleId=825782

Das wäre wohl meins, wenn es denn ein MSI werden würde.

Was die 6970 betrifft, so muss ich sagen, dass das momentane Angebot nicht so viel hergibt. Bis auf die rießige Asus
kann man sich da vom Lüfter im Moment wohl nur zwischen Pest und Cholera entscheiden.


----------



## Arosk (23. September 2011)

Also eher das von dir gepostete MB oder geht das in meiner Konfig auch in Ordnung?


----------



## Soulii (23. September 2011)

aber doch bitte keiner agility 2 mit nur sata2....
da kannst du auch zu einer agility 3 mit sata6g greifen , das sind nichmal 10 &#8364; mehr...

cl8 ram ? verschwendung , nimm die cl9 vengeance-LP module zu halben preis (wichtig LP-Module!)

board würd ich dann die gesparten 30&#8364; mehr in ein asus p8z68-v investieren , usb 3.0 und bluetooth is für die zukunft immer schick

*
*


----------



## Klos1 (23. September 2011)

Die haben alle USB 3.0. Das ist kein Feature, welches nur der Z-Serie vorbehalten wäre. Das Z hat andere Features, von denen aber irgendwie keines jetzt so dolle ist, als das man unbedingt ein Z bräuchte.
Was die Platte angeht, gebe ich dir recht. Ne SATA III sollte es sein.

Edit:

Wegen dem Board: ich könnte nicht versprechen, dass der Mugen sich bei dem MSI nicht mit den Kühlkörpern in die Quere kommen würde.
Das müsste man googlen.


----------



## Arosk (23. September 2011)

Das Board hat ebenfalls USB 3.0, Bluetooth brauch ich nicht, hab trotzdem das GD53 genommen.

RAM und SSD gewechselt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich geh erst mal bei dem Stand pennen und schau morgen wieder rein


----------



## Soulii (23. September 2011)

nimm die hier : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p745381_8GB-Corsair-Vengeance-LP-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

low profile is pflicht bei nem mugen3


----------



## Arosk (23. September 2011)

hab die reingepackt: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48851&agid=1193 andere farbe, selbe wirkung


----------



## Resch (23. September 2011)

*Hab von denen bisher nur gutes gehört. Von Corsair bin ich bissl weg, hab nen Kumpel der in nem PC Geschäft arbeitet, der meinte dass er in letzter Zeit vermehrt die Corsair Riegel austauschen durfte.....kann aber  auch daran liegen, dass sie am Markt so oft vertreten sind^^*



*Vom Kühler würde ich den Macho empfehlen, der is schön leise und kühlt richtig gut, *

*
*

*8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28*


*Thermalright HR-02 Macho*


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2011)

Wollte auch den Thermalright Macho empfehlen, der scheint derzeit DER Kühler zu sein und hat den Scythe Mugen da abgelöst.

Außerdem bin ich grundsätzlich einer Meinung mit Klos, der i5 2500K reicht. Dazu ein P67 Board und du hast Übertaktungsspielraum (vor allem bei gutem CPU Kühler). Ich war immer schon ein Befürworter von einfachen Eingriffen (sei es Übertakten oder auch Undervolting), durch die man die CPU/GPU Leistung dahin bekommt, wo sie eigentlich sein sollte und nur deshalb nicht ist, weil man natürlich nach dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner + Sicherheitspuffer takten muss.

Zur Grafikkarte noch folgende Gedanken:

- Man kann soweit mir bekannt nach wie vor die 6950er Karten auf eine 6970er freischalten. Mit dem richtigen Freischalt-Bios nur die Shader unlocken, dann gibt es auch kein Risiko, dass man die Karte durch zu viel Spannung oder RAMtakt dann röstet.

- Wenn es eine AMD sein soll würde ich zur (zugegebenermaßen riesigen) Asus 6950 DCII raten. Dual Bios ist vorhanden und Shader-Unlock funktionierte (zumindest früher)

- Wenn es eine Nvidia sein soll, dann lohnt nichts über der GTX 560 TI (aus den Gründen die Klos genannt hat). Dabei würde ich zum Referenzdesign raten, das fast alle custom-Designs aussticht (bis auf die sehr teuren). Eventuell könntest du dir auch überlegen, eine 560 TI mit 2GB zu kaufen (die Phantom - Palit und Point of View sind laut - EVGA Und Zotac weiß ich nicht wie der Lüfter so ist, aber EVGA sieht nach Referenzdesign aus). Eine 560 TI 2GB mit etwas OC ist bei VRAM-lastigen Spielen und settings mitunter gar schneller als eine GTX 570. Prinzipiell glaube ich, dass in Zukunft bei Grafikkarten mehr Vram wichtiger sein wird. Insofern eine Karte mit mind. 2 GB VRAM kaufen wenn du sie länger behalten willst. Oder die billigste GTX 560 TI im Referenzdesign und eben in 1-2 Jahren ersetzen.

- bei der SSD würde ich zu einer Crucial M4 raten und wenn es das Budget hergibt, nimm ruhig eine größere. Nach wie vor gibts in Spielen Situationen wo (aufgrund von schlechter Engine oder warum auch immer) Texturen von der Festplatte nachgeladen werden müssen. Außerdem gewöhnt man sich an die schnellen Ladezeiten


----------



## muehe (23. September 2011)

würde auch erstmal die 5850 weiternutzen


----------



## Arosk (23. September 2011)

Na, ich werd schon die 6970 holen ^^

Wobei... wann kommt die nächste Generation an Karten raus? Ist da schon was bekannt? Wenn es in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten passiert dann kann ich sicher noch warten.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2011)

Die neuen Desktop Karten kommen frühestens 2012. Und aller Voraussicht nach wird das dann auch wieder nach hinten verschoben und von der "Vorstellung" bis zur breiten Verfügbarkeit dauerts dann auch wieder.

In den nächsten 1-2 Monaten sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Arosk (30. September 2011)

War ja klar das das ganze mit Battlefield und 2x 580 für Ultra nur Marketing war... kann mit 5850 auf Hoch spielen 60 FPS auf 64 Server (Gestern konnte man ne zeitlang die große Map spielen), Ultra ist noch nicht impletiert... von wegen 560 für "Mittel"...


----------



## Tilhor (30. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> [font="purista-web-2, Arial, sans-serif"]*EMPFOHLENE SYSTEMANFORDERUNGEN*
> BETRIEBSSYSTEM: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
> PROZESSOR: QUAD CORE CPU
> RAM: 4 GB
> ...




Die Anforderungen sind veraltet. Diese stehen für die mittleren Einstellungen. Wenn man hoch spielen will empfiehlt Doktor BF3 GTX570/580 und wenn man alles erleben möchte, an grafischen, ein SLI-Gespann angefangen mit zwei GTX560 Ti's...


----------



## Arosk (30. September 2011)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Die Anforderungen sind veraltet. Diese stehen für die mittleren Einstellungen. Wenn man hoch spielen will empfiehlt Doktor BF3 GTX570/580 und wenn man alles erleben möchte, an grafischen, ein SLI-Gespann angefangen mit zwei GTX560 Ti's...



Les doch mal was ich geschrieben hab... das ist purer Bullshit was dort erzählt wurde.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. September 2011)

Naja die Gerüchteküche sagt, dass AMD zumindest einige der Southern Islands noch diess Jahr raushauen will.
Von daher könntest du da eine neue Grakageneration kaufen, wenn du 3 Monate wartest und sie NICHT wie befürchtet den Mobilemarkt zuerst beliefern.
Den Oktober würd ich allerdings noch abwarten, wie schon mehrfach geschrieben kann man in 2-3 Tagen eine Graka kaufen und es dauert 5 Minuten sie einzubauen .


----------



## Arosk (30. September 2011)

Und wie gesagt läuft Battlefield 3 auf High mit meinem aktuellen PC, so wies aussieht wird auch Ultra möglich sein wenn nicht noch was Großes kommt.

Liegt wohl einfach daran das es 64-Bit ist


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (30. September 2011)

Huhu,
ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen thread gelandet.

ich möchte in nächster zeit auch mal meinen pc teilweise erneuern.

was heißt neues mainboard, neuen cpu, neuen arbeitsspeicher und ne neue grafikkarte, eventuell ein neues netzteil und nen cpu-kühler.

im moment arbeitet im gehäuse noch ein quadcore q 9950 auf nem MSI P45 Neo3-FR. daneben 4 gb ram und ne geforce 9800 GT mit 1 gb vram. netzteil is ein LowNoise 600 W.


Was den neuen cpu betrifft, liebäugel ich mit nem i5 2500, der scheint ganz gut zu sein, außerdem denke ich, das k-modell kann ich mir sparen da ich eh nicht übertakte.

da ich nich so der hardware-pro bin bin ich mir aber beim mainboard nich so ganz sicher. Im moment würd ich auf das Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 mit Z68 chipsatz gehen, lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

arbeitsspeicher würde ich gerne auf 8 gb aufstocken.

was die grafikkarte betrifft hab ich mir vorerst mal ne gainward gtx 560 ti phantom mit 2 gb ram ausgeguckt.  beim netzteil und beim kühler bin ich für alle tipps offen

achja, ich suche bevorzugt leise lüftungs- und kühlanlagen 


jetzt bitte ich um eure technisch hoffentlich versierteren ratschläge 

budget richtet sich an den angegebenen neuen teilen, +- max 20 euro 

danke!


----------



## Littlecool (30. September 2011)

Beim Mobo evtl nen Billigeres H67 Mobo nehmen, wenn du eh ned vorhast zu übertakten.
Deine Auflösung? bzw kannst dir eig die teurere 2GB Version Sparen und ne 1GB Graka nehmen... das reicht völlig.

RAM 8GB ca. 40 €

NT 500 Watt reicht auch locker. (Wenn du auf Silent stehst, Völlig Geräuschloses NT ist halt teuer. Habe auch vor es mir demnächst zu holen, da ich nen Extrem Silent PC will wenn ich gerade nicht zocke und nur Filme anschauen will.)

CPU Kühler naja das übliche Mugen 3 oder Macho


----------



## Caps-lock (30. September 2011)

Nur die Graka wird dir einen wirklichen Boost bei den Spielen bringen.
4 GB reichen, dein Prozi ist mindestens noch in Ordnung.

Ich sags ungerne, aber die Prozessoren haben sich zur Abwechslung mal deutlich schneller als die Spiele entwickelt .


----------



## OldboyX (1. Oktober 2011)

Konsolenspiele mit 2005er Hardware halt 

Würde die CPU auch erstmal noch nicht wechseln. Es kommen jetzt so langsam die ersten Spiele, die überhaupt erst vernünftig von Quadcores profitieren. Graka wechseln und dein PC ist noch ne Weile fit.


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (2. Oktober 2011)

okay danke euch erstmal 

dann hab ich nur noch 2 fragen:

wenn jetzt, wie mir die netten herren vom arlt gesagt haben eventuell das mainboard kaputt ist, würde es trotzdem mehr sinn machen erstmal eins mit dem 775er sockel für den quadcore zu nehmen und nich gleich neues mainboard+ neue cpu?

und für die grafikkarte:

was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen?

soll natürlich noch 2-3 jahre halten, und eine angenehme lautstärke haben, is die gtx 560 ti  in ordnung?


----------



## Klos1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ein neues Board mit Sockel 775 wäre Unfug. Vorausgesetzt, du bist flüssig, würde ich in einem solchen Fall immer gleich das aktuelle Board kaufen. Was dann natürlich auch heißen würde, neuen Ram und, selbstredend, neue CPU.

Eine GTX 560 TI taugt auf jedenfall. Ist sogar im Referenzdesign wirklich sehr leise. 3 Jahre wird sie aber mit Sicherheit nicht reichen. Zumindest nicht reichen, im Sinne von, du kannst jedes aktuelle Spiel mit höchster Detailstufe spielen.


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Jo.... evtl schon... 

Aber würde mir dann nen gebrauchtes oder so holen den neu weis ich nicht genau ob es sich lohnt.

Sonst neue CPU gen holen.... wenn du lustig bist

GTX 560Ti reicht immo HD 6950 würds auch tun  (Ob aber 2-3 Jahre... denke nicht.)



(jaja dann halt so, ihr wissts)


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (2. Oktober 2011)

also wenns was hilft aktuell spiel ich aktiv nur wow, gta IV und vergleichbares auf dem aktuellen system.

ich hab mir überlegt demnächst mal n paar rpgs wie gothic 3, oblivion oder the witcher anzutesten, 

ich denk mal ne gtx 560 würde das schon einigermaßen anschaulich gestalten können oder?


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Jo 

GTX 560 ti (unbedingt auf "Ti" achten), kann dir helfen 

Aber keine 2-3 Jahre auf High.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2011)

Würd dir zur Grafikkate raten, die du anfänglich selbst vorgeschlagen hast (GTX 560 TI Phantom mit 2GB Vram). Die hält wahrscheinlich etwas länger als wenn du nur die mit 1 GB nimmst. Aktuelle Spiele haben schon als empfohlene Voraussetzungen mind. 1 GB Vram und das wird in Zukunft wohl nicht weniger werden.

Alternativen

GTX 560 TI 1 GB (Refernezdesign ~180 €)
AMD 6950 2GB (Asus DCII ~ 225€) Achtung eine sehr lange Karte (28cm) unbedingt checken ob sie ins Gehäuse passt.

Oder etwas langsamere Karten, wie die GTX 560 ohne TI bzw eine AMD 6870. Die bewegen sich dann um die 145€.


----------



## Jelais99 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nimm aber die Boxed-Version, auch wenn Du einen anderen CPU Kühler nutzt. bei der Boxed Version erhält man keine rückläufer und hat eine längere Garantie.


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2011)

Für meine Zusammenstellung sollte das 500 Watt Netzteil locker reichen, oder? Prozessor 95 Watt und Grafikkarte 250 (Bei Volllast)


----------



## Littlecool (4. Oktober 2011)

Für nen i7-2600k und ne GTX 580 reicht ein 500 Watt NT aus.

Also ja, es reicht


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (4. Oktober 2011)

also:

MSI PH67A-C43

Intel Core i5 2500

Corsair 6GB DDR 3

Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom 2gb


sollte ich wirklich so lustig sein 

da fällt mir ein, neue laufwerke werden wohl auch fällig oder passen alte laufwerke noch ans neue mainboard?

die sind doch jetzt alle mit s-ata?


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt auch noch Mainboards mit IDE-Steckplatz. Musst dir halt ein solches kaufen. Und wieso 6 GB Ram. Entweder 4 oder 8 GB. 6 GB würden Sinn machen, wenn das Ding Triple-Channel hätte.


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (22. Oktober 2011)

aalso bei arlt hab ich gerade das hier gesehen:

http://www.arlt.com/Hardware/PC-Komponenten/Bundles/Bundle-5-arlt-4.html

das würde ich wohl nehmen,

dazu wie gehabt die gtx 560ti mit 2gb

als kühler mugen 3

festplatte hab ich noch eine.

vllt noch ein leises und billiges netzteil, wenn ihr da grad ne empfehlung habt.

könnte man das so zusammenstellen?


----------



## Arosk (23. Oktober 2011)

hab den shit jetzt bestellt.


----------

